# Cooling FaN



## MarkC (Jun 4, 2010)

I looked today and my cooling fan on the drive shaft of my 1250 is gone. Do you have to move the engine forward? Is there an easier way?


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

There is, I'll post in detail if you are still around.

Scott


----------

